# what val plant for 75g tank



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry for the noob question, but my 75g tank 21 inch height and looking for a val for the rear left corner. Which one would grow to the tank height but not overgrow to block light from the other plants ?

Thanks


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Long time no see!

V. americana var asiatica apparently grows to only 50 cm, which should fit fine in the 75 which is around 55 cm tall if I recall. This is a Tropica variant as far as I can tell. V. nana might also fit the bill, it grows 30-50 cm, also a Tropica variant.

While not a vallisneria, you might consider Cyperus helferi, which gets to about 35 cm tall. I used to grow this and it's not as easy as valls.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have what I believe is V. spiralis, which grows to about 24", and is about 5/16" wide. Grows well without a lot of light and won't require cutting to maintain the proper height. 
You are taking the right approach in my mind. Why grow a plant that gets to 5' when you have less than 24" of tank height? There are lots of varieties of Val that don't require the tops to be cut; V. spiralis is one of them.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Good to see you both and thanks  

Asiatica and spiralis are pretty close. I will probably hit 
Menagerie this weekend and seeing what's avail. Need downoi again too and more e augustifolia. 

I have a few threadleaf vals that might be nano, very thin and graceful leaves. Maybe I can mix those in with the larger vals

Hoping to complete my 75g this weekend !

Edit, yup don't want to be cutting vals if I can help it. Lower maintenance & better for the plant


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can't find the Val you need I have lots.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks very much Bill. I will hit Menagerie first as also looking for couple other things. I may come a knockin ! Are you still growing crypts ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Only C. nevilli.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

C Nevilli is a nice crypt Bill  

I moved most of my crypts to a 25g, they were ok for a couple weeks, then had had a mass melt  I left the tank alone to see what will grow back.
There's a few coming back but it'll take awhile.

I've been thinking about the v spiralis you mention. Turns out I'll be in scarb tonight. How long would it take to reach your area ? Would you be around tonight ?

If I can manage to get that from you, then b japonica from DBlade, and a couple plants from Menagerie I'll have pretty much all I need for the tank !


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hard to say with the traffic that will be out tonight, but normally, it takes less than 20 minutes for me to get to the zoo. I think I will be around tonight. I'll pm you my phone number.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Just got home from all my running around.

BillD really came thru for me yesterday with a generous amount of vals and e latifolius. Then today Darkblade with b japonica and a swagelok metering valve, then Menagerie I bought the last 2 downoi plants. With those items and what's already in the tanks, I have everything to setup the 75g  (except co2 tank lol) 

I'm totally stoked and about to treat the plants with potassium permanganate. It's going to be a long night


----------

